# Small Hive Beetle



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I received and installed a five frame Nuc Friday Morning and just inspected them. There were about 10 small bugs crawling on top of the frames and I assume they are Small Hive Beetles. Just about exactly 72 ours after installing them in a new hive.

I assume they had to be in the NUC.

Does that seem to be the case.

I'm a newbe


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

They were very probably in the nuc, but could be coming in from outside too depending on where your hive is located. It is very important to place your hive out in the open away from trees. I wrote extensively about this here...http://www.easttxbees.com/smallhivebeetle.htm


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

TxMex said:


> They were very probably in the nuc, but could be coming in from outside too depending on where your hive is located. It is very important to place your hive out in the open away from trees. I wrote extensively about this here...http://www.easttxbees.com/smallhivebeetle.htm


Thanks,

They are in full sun and more than 20 feet from branches on an apple tree.
I will put some traps in it in the morning.
Any suggestions on treatment?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I do not recommend using the traps. That creates a space that the bees can't get to where it hangs between the frames. The beetles hang out in this space and can successfully lay eggs there. The time I used them that is where I found larvae. 

The link I posted has instructions on how to effectively treat them. I put up that web page for my students because I kept getting the same questions over and over. I plan to put up a page about how to move hives and a few other things in the next week or two.


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

The Link will not open tonight? is is a dead link , very interested in reading about this....http://www.easttxbees.com/smallhivebeetle.htm


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

It's not a dead link. I get reports from folks that they can't access my site. I think it is because they are trying to use a phone or a tablet to view it. I need to figure out how to fix that. Sorry you are having trouble viewing it.


----------

